# Imperium Lupi --- (An adult anthro novel)



## iloveitems (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello everyone!

So I just found out a book section of this forum existed and I've been too into this one to not give it a mention. The book is called Imperium Lupi, and it's a novel set in a fantasy, steampunk-esque, 100% anthro world. I picked this book up on a whim and I've been so enthralled I just had to share!

The book itself is just an incredible breath of fresh air. Well written and intriguing, upon finding the artist's work here and on other sites, I was absolutely blown away by the attention to detail that went into the world. Beyond that, it was great to see a world that dealt with real world themes without being full of thinly veiled allegories. The book is most definitely its own thing. I don't want to give too much away, but the world firmly takes itself seriously, and isn't afraid to show the darker side and invisible consequences of even the most well meaning characters. Though I'm not the most avid novel reader, I can honestly say without a doubt that this is the most entertaining book I've read in years.

You can check out the artist/writer here:
Userpage of imperiumlupi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

While the book itself (as well as the sample) can be found from the various Amazon links on this page:
http://imperiumlupi.com/

And if anyone ends up getting it and liking it, I'd love to get a discussion going. 

Below are (hopefully) some images that caught my eye in particular.


----------

